# Need help- I cannot find part on diagram



## MrG(T)OFasT (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm mostly a lurker and use the boards whenever I have general maintenence inquiries, but today I'm asking for a little help finding a part#. I've searched parts diagrams left and right but I'm not seeing it anywhere. The part I'm looking or is the rubber trim/end cap piece that covers the gap between the back of the drivers side door and window where the meet. It's really tough to describe so here's a picture. Drivers side (missing) and the passenger side which has the piece intact.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Contact Cleveland Pick-A-Part and email them the picture. They have a large selection of GTO parts.


----------



## MrG(T)OFasT (Mar 19, 2011)

Well I contacted cleaveland pull-a-part and they finally ot back to me today. Told me they do not have that part seperate from the door. So appearently it's not quite as "pull-a-part" as the name may suggest. Not sure why they won't separate it. So anyway, back to square one. The dealership I called couldn't even find it on the parts diagrams.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Could it be the "inner molding seal"? I couldn't find the part number for it.


----------



## MrG(T)OFasT (Mar 19, 2011)

It could be? I hate that about parts diagrams.. There are always illustrations that look nothing like the actual part.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, I feel questionable about it myself but it's only $2-3 so it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## MrG(T)OFasT (Mar 19, 2011)

Supposedly it's #10 on the diagram


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

If you remove the one you have does it have a P/N on it?

Most parts have a label or stamping on them with the P/N. If you then put that P/N in the system you can at least get the name of the part and then search for the other "side"


----------

